# My new reversing camera fitted



## granny68 (Feb 17, 2013)

Just fitted and fantastic . very pleased  Waeco Twin reversing camera from the sister shop with a good discount. It is perfect vision and mounted on the dashboard its easy to view. I decided to have it fitted by a garage as I had no time for hiccups since we are going to Peterborough on Friday  Havent had a bill yet, but I know he will as always be very reasonable. Just thought I'd share my pleasure

Cheers Anna


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Well done Anna! I am glad you like the camera system. My van has no rear view, so I am dependent on the camera for a good rear view. I would have liked the two camera system but the one I have was already fitted.
It has taken me some time to get used to using it, I leave it on all of the time when driving, but find that at roundabouts or at times when I must brake, knowing if a vehicle is close behind has proved an invaluable safety feature.
It would also show children clearly before I reverse over them.  

Alan


----------



## granny68 (Feb 17, 2013)

Do you reverse over children on a regular Basis ? You do have a microphone to hear them with too :lol: :lol: :lol: I prefer just the one camera...........less to go wrong !
I am very happy with camera..........so far

Cheers Anna


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Granny68/Anna, you wrote: _Just thought I'd share my pleasure_

That is a dangerous statement to make here on MHF.

Rough lot, you know! :?


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

i fitted a twin camera to my autocruise myself took best part of a day and finished off the next morning, my monitor clips over the rear view mirror. and now i can see whats behind the van, and whats following,, the bathroom is across the rear so the mirror was useless, when backing into a tight spot or reversing down the drive the wife still backs me down using walkie talkies, £15 a pair from asda.


----------



## granny68 (Feb 17, 2013)

pippin said:


> Granny68/Anna, you wrote: _Just thought I'd share my pleasure_
> 
> That is a dangerous statement to make here on MHF.
> 
> Rough lot, you know! :?


----------



## granny68 (Feb 17, 2013)

kalamitty said:


> i fitted a twin camera to my autocruise myself took best part of a day and finished off the next morning, my monitor clips over the rear view mirror. and now i can see whats behind the van, and whats following,, the bathroom is across the rear so the mirror was useless, when backing into a tight spot or reversing down the drive the wife still backs me down using walkie talkies, £15 a pair from asda.


We cant use walkie talkies but I agree they are a good idea


----------



## granny68 (Feb 17, 2013)

*fitting cost update*

Shocked at the bill to fit only..........£484.8O :evil: :evil: 
I was quoted on the phone of about 100 and told him the wiring in the old camera was no good, however he spent time fiddling with old wire and I paid the cost.... I am really annoyed and disappointed in someone my hubby says was trustworthy :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

OMG 8O


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

OMG 8O


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Thats taking the p#ss. I paid £400 for waeco twin supplied and fitted.

Peter.


----------



## granny68 (Feb 17, 2013)

I feel quite sick every time I think about it   I don't know if its being elderly, being severely disabled or being very unlucky lately, but we seem to be getting ripped off right left and centre. I am not happy and considering taking the matter further. This should not be allowed to happen, but I had no written quote... So be warned !!!!


----------

